
Ask HN: How to bet on autonomous vehicles? - superted
If autonomous vehicles takes off this will surely disrupt a lot of areas and change the way our cities are constructed and how we think about getting around. I know there are a lot of challenges and hurdles before this happens on a grand scale, but I am confident that we are moving in this direction. Given this, how would you bet on this today? Are there any companies, or types of companies, that you think could reap a lot of benefits of such a macro-scale development?
======
qnsi
How much money do you have to bet?

